
Cheapest comp sci bachelor online degree? - unimportant
As most desirable countries don&#x27;t give too much on work experience alone, I&#x27;m looking to take the plunge at age 30 and get an internationally recognized online comp sci bachelor.<p>I finished school at 10th grade because I had to go to an unsafe ghetto school, so I don&#x27;t have anything equivalent to a highschool diploma and I&#x27;m currently working as an iOS dev.<p>Open University in the UK seems to be fairly recognized, however the computing and IT degree doesn&#x27;t look that great and I&#x27;m not too sure if it&#x27;d be considered equal to comp sci by the bureaucrats who process visas.<p>I&#x27;m thinking of emigrating to Canada, the US (extremely unlikely with the H1B situation), Hong Kong or Singapore in the future in case anyone has some personal experience with either getting a visa based on work experience alone or with an online degree.
======
theviajerock
The best option that I've found is this:

[http://www.londoninternational.ac.uk/courses/search/?solrsor...](http://www.londoninternational.ac.uk/courses/search/?solrsort=sort_title%20asc&filters=tid%3A557%20tid%3A546)

Is great because is The University of London, very prestigious and it's very
low cost... But I must say, is not easy at all.

------
glasnoster
Although it's not something that most people outside of Africa would consider,
have a look at UNISA.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_South_Africa](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_South_Africa)

[http://www.unisa.ac.za/qualificationsreg/UGH/index.asp?link=...](http://www.unisa.ac.za/qualificationsreg/UGH/index.asp?link=http://www.unisa.ac.za/qualificationsreg/UGH/Qualifications/98906.html)

------
choxi
You might be interested in our program:

[https://www.bloc.io/software-engineering-track](https://www.bloc.io/software-
engineering-track)

Our goal was to build a program that combined the pragmatic skills training of
a developer bootcamp with the foundation and theory of a traditional computer
science degree.

------
brianwawok
So the cheapest degree you can get is a diploma mill that will mail you a
degree for $100, no class required. Is this really what you want?

